# Do you still like wearing SKIRTS and DRESSES?



## Keesha

I love wearing skirts and dresses. They feel so liberatingly feminine and seem especially nice in the warmer months. Do you still like wearing skirts and dresses?
What types of skirts and dresses do you like?
I prefer the long, full, free flowing kinds that flare all up when you spin around.


----------



## hollydolly

Nope...!! I haven't worn a skirt in 20 years!! Dresses yes I wear in the summer, but no other time.


----------



## JFBev

I love wearing skirts and palazzo pants! My ballroom dresses have either circle or gored skirts -- fun swishing effect when turning. 
Especially for Summer, though, I love crinkle-cotton or light denim fabrics, mid-calf length.  Sooo comfy and cool, I agree!  
I only have one full-length dress (black), for formal and somber occasions, but that's it.


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> I love wearing skirts and dresses. They feel so liberatingly feminine and seem especially nice in the warmer months. Do you still like wearing skirts and dresses?
> What types of skirts and dresses do you like?
> I prefer the long, full, free flowing kinds that flare all up when you spin around.


Love them. I like floaty long ones, but they must be somewhat formfitting or I disappear. I love bright colours which set off my auburn hair.


----------



## AprilSun

I hate wearing them now!!! Each time I have HAD to wear them, I feel so naked even though they are long. I think I have worn pants for so long and that's why I feel this way when I do wear them.


----------



## treeguy64

Only on a dare, and it better pay very well!


----------



## Marie5656

*Last time I wore a dress December 7th, 2001. My wedding day.  If I have my way, I will be buried in comfy sweats and a shirt.*


----------



## Shalimar

treeguy64 said:


> Only on a dare, and it better pay very well!


Pics!


----------



## chic

I like them in the summertime - those long floaty feminine dress you wear with a pair of sandals...


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> I like them in the summertime - those long floaty feminine dress you wear with a pair of sandals...



yes they're lovely on people who are tall..as you are I think Chic... but on those of us who are small and perfectly formed (lol.).. long dresses are not always so elegant...


----------



## Toomuchstuff

Nope !  They look so comfy ...wish I could, but the chafing would kill me  - if you know what I mean !


----------



## jujube

I don't wear a dress or skirt very often, but when I do, I feel so....girly....   I still have pretty good legs so I either wear the skirts a couple of inches over the knee or long floating ankle length ones.


----------



## Ruthanne

I love skirts and dresses but don't wear them much.  I love to wear my long flowered dress which goes to the ground to an event.  I love long skirts too but don't have any anymore.


----------



## Keesha

JFBev said:


> I love wearing skirts and palazzo pants! My ballroom dresses have either circle or gored skirts -- fun swishing effect when turning.
> Especially for Summer, though, I love crinkle-cotton or light denim fabrics, mid-calf length.  Sooo comfy and cool, I agree!
> I only have one full-length dress (black), for formal and somber occasions, but that's it.


Yes, that balloon out. That’s the word I was looking for. I usually wear 3/4 length also but I want to order a full length one with big pockets, a belt and a hood. Cotton is nice but I’m starting to actually like a blend of polyester fabric which I never thought I’d like. Some of those are so smooth and silky. 



Shalimar said:


> Love them. I like floaty long ones, but they must be somewhat formfitting or I disappear. I love bright colours which set off my auburn hair.


 The floaty long ones. They look so classy looking. 



AprilSun said:


> I hate wearing them now!!! Each time I have HAD to wear them, I feel so naked even though they are long. I think I have worn pants for so long and that's why I feel this way when I do wear them.


I think this is one of the reasons I like them so much. I feel half naked and yet I’m decent enough. 



treeguy64 said:


> Only on a dare, and it better pay very well!


Ummmm. So you’ve done this before I take it? Nothing wrong with men wearing skirts or dresses. 



chic said:


> I like them in the summertime - those long floaty feminine dress you wear with a pair of sandals...


Exactly. The kind you wear with sandals for casual wear or a pair of pretty low heeled white pumps for special occasions 



hollydolly said:


> yes they're lovely on people who are tall..as you are I think Chic... but on those of us who are small and perfectly formed (lol.).. long dresses are not always so elegant...



I’m tall and slender too. I agree that they seem to flow nicer on tall slender people. I hadn’t really considered that before. Good point hollydolly.,


----------



## applecruncher

When I was working (in offices) I wore skirts 50% of the time and pants 50% of the time. I never liked long skirts...usually knee length or slightly below/above.

Now, I isually only wear a skirt/dress for special occasion such as a wedding/reception, funeral, or maybe dinner at a fancy restaurant.

I do like skirts/dresses...makes me feel more dressed up.


----------



## IKE

I love wearing dresses and skirts, as a mater of fact I wore this to Walmart today.....admit it, I look pretty damn hot don't I ?

Pssst.....don't tell anyone but I wasn't wearing undies.


----------



## hearlady

I have a couple in the closet for special occasions. 
I would like to wear dresses in summer but am self conscious of varicose veins. I'm short so long dresses look frumpy. No one wears hose anymore do they?
Any suggestions?


----------



## hearlady

Oh just saw Ike's post. If she can wear a dress, I can!!!


----------



## Shalimar

IKE said:


> I love wearing dresses and skirts, as a mater of fact I wore this to Walmart today.....admit it, I look pretty damn hot don't I ?
> 
> Pssst.....don't tell anyone but I wasn't wearing undies.
> 
> View attachment 52882


Lmao.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> yes they're lovely on people who are tall..as you are I think Chic... but on those of us who are small and perfectly formed (lol.).. long dresses are not always so elegant...


Come to think of it I’ve seen a lot of shorter women wearing dresses and skirts and I thought they looked great in them. Maybe you’re being overly critical of yourself hollydolly.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> I love wearing dresses and skirts, as a mater of fact I wore this to Walmart today.....admit it, I look pretty damn hot don't I ?
> 
> Pssst.....don't tell anyone but I wasn't wearing undies.
> 
> View attachment 52882



Yes sir you are HOT looking and that colour is just perfect on you. 
I was going to comment about being pantyless but I won’t.


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> I have a couple in the closet for special occasions.
> I would like to wear dresses in summer but am self conscious of varicose veins. I'm short so long dresses look frumpy. No one wears hose anymore do they?
> Any suggestions?


How about thin leggings underneath? I know I have thick winter leggings and thinner summer leggings. A solid colour in thin fabric might work . I suppose if you cut the feet off of the pantyhose they would run. Bummer.


----------



## Kadee

Yep at least twice a week summer and winter for dancing,which not only keeps us reasonably fit for our ages 
71 and 72 it’s our social life as well.

Sorry Photo is not real clear, some ladies still wear longer 3/4 
skirts but I like mine just below the knee that way I can get away with wearing knee high stockings espically in summer .
Another poster mentioned if anyone still wears hose .,yes I do in mid winter for dances when it’s really cold


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> Yep at least twice a week summer and winter for dancing,which not only keeps us reasonably fit for our ages
> 71 and 72 it’s our social life as well
> Photo is not real clear



Oh Kadee. That’s a beautiful photo of you and your husband dancing. How lovely & romantic. :glitter-heart:
Thank you for posting this. Maybe I’ll get my husband to take a picture of me in a dress when he gets back. 
Thank you for posting it Kadee


----------



## Kadee

Thank you Keesha ,Hubby is a foot taller than me I’m 5’1 and he’s 6,2 
When we first married 31 years ago we tried different dancing but his long legs got in the way,  but we are fine with ballroom dancing ( now ) he used to,take to long of steps for my little legs .

 We only took on dancing 9 years ago ,and he said to me yesterday his mother would be so happy to know he’s dancing she tried to encourage him to dance years before I met him and he wouldn’t have a bar of it


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> Thank you Keesha ,Hubby is a foot taller than me I’m 5’1 and he’s 6,2
> When we first married 31 years ago we tried different dancing but his long legs got in the way,  but we are fine with ballroom dancing ( now ) he used to,take to long of steps for my little legs .
> 
> We only took on dancing 9 years ago ,and he said to me yesterday his mother would be so happy to know he’s dancing she tried to encourage him to dance years before I met him and he wouldn’t have a bar of it


You are welcome Kadee. Having a taller man really makes a difference. My man is the same height so when I wear heels I’m taller than him. Normally it doesn’t bother me but while dancing I have to admit that I wish he were a bit taller. 

I can understand his steps not being in sync with yours since his legs are so much longer but that’s wonderful that he was consistent and kept it up. It’s not so unusual for a woman to enjoy dancing but to find a man that loves dancing is like finding a rare gem. So sweet.


----------



## StarSong

I'm average height but wear shorts and skorts most of the year.  Love skirts and skorts that skim the top of the knee or go a couple of inches above.  I never felt comfortable in lengths below the knee.  Here I am with my handsome hunny!


----------



## Shalimar

StarSong said:


> I'm average height but wear shorts and skorts most of the year.  Love skirts and skorts that skim the top of the knee or go a couple of inches above.  I never felt comfortable in lengths below the knee.  Here I am with my handsome hunny!
> View attachment 52885


my goodness, what a good looking pair!


----------



## Kadee

I forget to mention we quite often have a themed dance and that particular dance was British ..the reason we have red white and blue on
(well I had a scarf that was on the table ) Hubbies shirt is red white and blue ..
We are Aussie born


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I'm average height but wear shorts and skorts most of the year.  Love skirts and skorts that skim the top of the knee or go a couple of inches above.  I never felt comfortable in lengths below the knee.  Here I am with my handsome hunny!
> View attachment 52885



Wow you truly ARE a lovely couple Starsong. Your man looks like a celebrity. Does he dress himself? He cleans up well and you look adorable. 
Oh and I absolutely LOVE SKORTS. This year is the first time I’m ever worn them and they are so comfortable. 
I pretty much like skirts at any length.


----------



## hearlady

Yes, both both couples look great!


----------



## hearlady

Keesha said:


> How about thin leggings underneath? I know I have thick winter leggings and thinner summer leggings. A solid colour in thin fabric might work . I suppose if you cut the feet off of the pantyhose they would run. Bummer.


Thanks Keesha. Kadee's length looks good and she's 5'1".


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> Thanks Keesha. Kadee's length looks good and she's 5'1".



Oh you are welcome hearlady. I thought her skirt looked great on her also. Starsongs average height and looks amazing in a dress so I don’t think height should be an issue. I’m sure if I were shorter I’d still wear skirts and dresses like I do now.


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for the compliments!  This was taken at our son's wedding - it's a good photo of my dress length!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I never wear dresses or skirts and don't even have any in my closet. My daughter has been instructed to bury me in nice comfortable pants and a blouse and my bra had better not be to tight either.


----------



## Keesha

Kenny Rogers. OMG that’s who he reminds me of .  That’s pretty cool.


----------



## Kadee

I don’t like what us Aussies Call granny Greg skirts sort of 3/4 length that length makes me look frumpy it’s funny how just the length of a garment can make a huge difference .I buy most of my skirts ( I have 51 of the same brand ) from an upmarket but not outrages in price shop called Noni b the average I pay is about $80– $90
I like end of season sales but every time I look at sales all,the skirts l like are size 10 ..I’m a 14


----------



## StarSong

Kadee46 said:


> I don’t like what us Aussies Call granny Greg skirts sort of 3/4 length that length makes me look frumpy it’s funny how just the length of a garment can make a huge difference .I buy most of my skirts ( I have 51 of the same brand ) from an upmarket but not outrages in price shop called Noni b the average I pay is about $80– $90



51!!!  Please post a photo or a link to this magical garment that has you so enthralled.  I'm beyond curious.


----------



## Kadee

I’m away at the moment so this is all I have with me 
remember I’ve bought the skirts over a 9 year period since we started dancing ,allot of my skirts are fairly nutual so the colour doesn’t became outdated 
the bluish / green / purple floral one in the photo is still showing on the Nonib website as I only bought it this summer,as is the darker blue floral one  ( we are just into autum now ) 
here is a link to Nonib 
https://www.nonib.com.au/weekly-offers/end-of-season-sale/shop-by-category/skirts


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> I’m away at the moment so this is all I have with me
> remember I’ve bought the skirts over a 9 year period since we started dancing ,allot of my skirts are fairly nutual so the colour doesn’t became outdated
> the bluish / green / purple floral one in the photo is still showing on the Nonib website as I only bought it this summer,as is the darker blue floral one  ( we are just into autum now )
> here is a link to Nonib
> https://www.nonib.com.au/weekly-offers/end-of-season-sale/shop-by-category/skirts



This is a beautiful collection Kadee. They all look so feminine and colourful. 


I shall get some pictures together soon but meanwhile check this dress out ladies 
Its a dress I’d love to get for this fall as it would look so cool with a nice pair of boots.


----------



## StarSong

Kadee46 said:


> I’m away at the moment so this is all I have with me
> remember I’ve bought the skirts over a 9 year period since we started  dancing ,allot of my skirts are fairly nutual so the colour doesn’t  became outdated
> the bluish / green / purple floral one in the photo is still showing on  the Nonib website as I only bought it this summer,as is the darker blue  floral one  ( we are just into autum now )
> here is a link to Nonib
> https://www.nonib.com.au/weekly-offers/end-of-season-sale/shop-by-category/skirts



They're  lovely, Kadee. The link's models show hemlines mostly below their  knees, a look on many taller women but most of average or shorter height  wind up with them hitting mid-calf.  As you said in your earlier post,  lengths like that make us look frumpy or like we're tottering around on  little stumps.  

Two of the most liberating fashion gifts from  Baby Boomer women to future geneations was our dogged embrace of casual  clothing for everyday wear, and our resistance to styles that we didn't  like.  Sure, the mini, midi, maxi, asymmetrical hemline, baby doll tops  with leggings, etc., each had their heyday.  In the real world though,  whether at the workplace, shops, park, airport or elsewhere, plenty of  women were sporting styles from three years earlier.  We refused to be  bullied into buying new wardrobes every few years. 




Keesha said:


> I shall get some pictures together soon but meanwhile check this dress out ladies
> Its a dress I’d love to get for this fall as it would look so cool with a nice pair of boots. View attachment 52889View attachment 52890



Keesha, if I wore these I'd look like my great-grandmother when she was in mourning.  Not something I aspire to.  Tall, willowy ladies can rock those clothes all day long.  The rest of us, not so much.


----------



## twinkles

ike you look so nice  in your red dress and matching shoes--and the good thing is their are no panty lines lol


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, I'll have to answer for my wife here...........yes and no. 

She has skirts, but the last time she wore any was when she was doing interviews for her current job and other jobs she's had. At work, it's either jeans or dress pants. 

Has dresses also, but the last time she wore one of her few dresses, was at the Captain's Party on a Cruise we took in 2008. 

IOW, she is much more of a dress pants, shorts and jeans lady. During the winter time, she wears jeans a lot, when not working. She isn't into the fancy designer jeans, like the old Jordache jeans with the white stitching on the sides and on the back pockets. Believe or not, I had a pair of Jordache Men's jeans years upon years ago. Her choice are Women's Wranglers or some off-brand jean. 

She's not a "jewelry" lady either. Pierced ear rings, perhaps a necklace, but that's it. Wears her wedding set, but that's it on her fingers.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Keesha, if I wore these I'd look like my great-grandmother when she was in mourning.  Not something I aspire to.  Tall, willowy ladies can rock those clothes all day long.  The rest of us, not so much.


I hadn’t really thought of height being an issue until I created this thread but I certainly see your point and never really realized how lucky I am to have some height. It definitely makes a difference even in weight distribution. Good point Starsong.



twinkles said:


> ike you look so nice  in your red dress and matching shoes--and the good thing is their are no panty lines lol


:yes: I agree. No panty lines is a PLUS. I just wear thong underwear. They make my bum look real cute. :grin:




ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I'll have to answer for my wife here...........yes and no.
> 
> She has skirts, but the last time she wore any was when she was doing interviews for her current job and other jobs she's had. At work, it's either jeans or dress pants.
> 
> She's not a "jewelry" lady either. Pierced ear rings, perhaps a necklace, but that's it. Wears her wedding set, but that's it on her fingers.



Theres nothing wrong with not wearing skirts or dresses, just as there’s nothing wrong with wearing no jewelry. I don’t wear any jewelry, except hair jewelry at times. Not even a ring on my finger. I work on dangerous machinery so it’s a safety thing but also cause jewelry drives me nuts. It just gets in the way and is annoying to me but to each their own. I do however enjoy seeing it on others.


----------



## IKE

twinkles said:


> ike you look so nice  in your red dress and matching shoes--and the good thing is their are no panty lines lol



Thank you twinkles......here's another one of me at Walmart a few months ago just prior shaving off my beard.

I really like floral patterns because they make me feel ultra feminine.


----------



## Keesha

Oh don’t you look ‘special’ IKE. 
I bet the REAL reason you like wearing dresses so much is so you can get away with wearing no undies.


----------



## IKE

That's true Keesha but sometimes I do tire of all the unwanted attention.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> That's true Keesha but sometimes I do tire of all the unwanted attention.
> 
> View attachment 52911


Sure you do IKE. 
Sure you do! layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha

And on THAT note; I’m outta here:daz:


----------



## twinkles

ike the floral and plaids make you look 10 years younger--keep up with  your fashion


----------



## Keesha

twinkles said:


> ike the floral and plaids make you look 10 years younger--keep up with  your fashion



:rofl: Oh I know he’s lovin’ this


----------



## Keesha

Does anyone still wear pantaloons? 
Don’t square dancers wear those under their skirts?

I think the last time I wore those was in theatre class and grade school.,
Thats a lot of material. layful:


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> Does anyone still wear pantaloons?
> Don’t square dancers wear those under their skirts?
> 
> I think the last time I wore those was in theatre class and grade school.,
> Thats a lot of material. layful:


I have some thin cotton and some silk harem pants. Do those count?


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> I have some thin cotton and some silk harem pants. Do those count?



Oh pantaloons in silk could be nice. Yes they definitely count. In fact, I have never thought about silk before. The ones I wore were so thick that it was NOT at all comfortable. I’m now going to look them up. 
Thanks gf.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Keesha, if I wore these I'd look like my great-grandmother when she was in mourning.  Not something I aspire to.  Tall, willowy ladies can rock those clothes all day long.  The rest of us, not so much.


Yes I understand what you meant. It could end up looking really dark and GOTH like. I get it :getit:

Its not my usual style. Perhaps on the weekend I’ll get my husband to take some pictures of me in a dress and a skirt. 
My style isn’t goth like, honest :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> Oh pantaloons in silk could be nice. Yes they definitely count. In fact, I have never thought about silk before. The ones I wore were so thick that it was NOT at all comfortable. I’m now going to look them up.
> Thanks gf.


You are most welcome. You will be able to rock pantaloons far more voluminous than I can.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Always feel like a fish out of water in a dress/skirt,oddly I went to Catholic schools and had a uniform.
My boys were married 2 months apart in 2007,that was my last dress.


----------



## Keesha

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Always feel like a fish out of water in a dress/skirt,oddly I went to Catholic schools and had a uniform.
> My boys were married 2 months apart in 2007,that was my last dress.



My friend since 1965 went to Catholic school and had to wear a uniform which included a pleaded skirt. She hated wearing anything that reminded her of that uniform so needless to say, she never wore skirts or dresses once she became an adult except to get married.


----------



## moviequeen1

I wore skirts when I was working,no longer have them since I retired
I like to wear culottes in the summer,wear them to church or if I'm going out to lunch/dinner
The last time I wore a dress was to a friend's son's wedding 8 yrs ago Sue


----------



## billt

Mama still looks good in the really short one's.


----------



## Keesha

No actually he doesn’t.


----------



## billt

You like to throw around smart ass insults when you're proven wrong. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Catlady

I used to when I was a teenager (eons ago), but my uniform of choice for decades has been pants and tops.  I don't have to wear nylons or watch how I bend or sit, pure blissful freedom.  I do like seeing women wearing dresses and skirts, especially Kate Middleton, she always looks so femenine and elegant and still has the shape to pull it even after three pregnancies.


----------



## Toorbulite

I was married in a kilt - does that count ?\

People at the reception kept telling me to "_put your knees together_" and "_sit like a lady_".


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Olivia

IKE said:


> I love wearing dresses and skirts, as a mater of fact I wore this to Walmart today.....admit it, I look pretty damn hot don't I ?
> 
> Pssst.....don't tell anyone but I wasn't wearing undies.



Not bad, but you could have looked so much more put together with coordinating light tights and would make you legs look so much better, too. And what kind of stinky pumps do you get without feet covering and not to mention blisters. Tsk, tsk. 

I wore skirts and tops during most of my working days. Nowadays I prefer skinny jeans and short tops. For one thing at 5'2" makes me look taller. 



View attachment 52882[/QUOTE]


----------



## KingsX

.

I haven't worn a dress in years.  
Now it's jeans, capris or shorts.

.


----------



## Keesha

billt said:


> You like to throw around smart ass insults when you're proven wrong. I'll keep that in mind.


It wasn’t an insult, it was an opinion, and the last time I checked, I was allowed to have one:smug1:


----------



## Keesha

Olivia said:


> Not bad, but you could have looked so much more put together with coordinating light tights and would make you legs look so much better, too. And what kind of stinky pumps do you get without feet covering and not to mention blisters. Tsk, tsk.
> 
> I wore skirts and tops during most of my working days. Nowadays I prefer skinny jeans and short tops. For one thing at 5'2" makes me look taller.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52882


[/QUOTE]
Ok I have to agree with Olivia here. Co-ordinated matching tights would make your legs look much nicer and that way you could also wear sockettes so your tender tootsies don’t get all blistered and ooglayyy. After all, feet need to look sexy too. A bit of coloured polish for the nails on those hooves of yourslayful:


----------



## Keesha

billt said:


> By choosing to be a gutless, insulting, keyboard gutter snipe.


Whatever! :shrug:


----------



## Shalimar

billt said:


> By choosing to be a gutless, insulting, keyboard gutter snipe.


We are prohibited from personal attacks/calling each other names. You can check the rules for clarification.


----------



## billt

Shalimar said:


> We are prohibited from personal attacks....



No "attack", just fact. Whatever.


----------



## Keesha

billt said:


> By choosing to be a gutless, insulting, keyboard gutter snipe.



And just for clarification, I am FAR from gutless AND I don’t even need a SNIPER. 
Just sayin’


----------



## IKE

billt said:


> By choosing to be* a gutless, insulting, keyboard gutter snipe.*





billt said:


> *A gutless little POS* hiding behind a keyboard.




Both posts above have been reported to Admin. for name calling.


----------



## billt

IKE said:


> Both posts above have been reported to Admin. for name calling.



Do you want to use my phone, so you can call someone who actually cares to watch you play hall monitor?


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> Both posts above have been reported to Admin. for name calling.



Thank you Admin. for resolving the issue swiftly.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> Thank you Admin. for resolving the issue swiftly.


Yes thank you Amin for resolving the issue swiftly. They actually DO CARE!
:smug1:


----------



## Keesha

billt said:


> Do you want to use my phone, so you can call someone who actually cares to watch you play hall monitor?



He didn’t need to! 
Just sayin’ :lofl:
Another one bites the dust 
Thank you admin. 
LOVE this place :glitter-heart:


----------



## StarSong

Thank you, Admin.


----------



## RadishRose

Great job!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'm average height but wear shorts and skorts most of the year.  Love skirts and skorts that skim the top of the knee or go a couple of inches above.  I never felt comfortable in lengths below the knee.  Here I am with my handsome hunny!
> View attachment 52885



What a beautiful couple!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> What a beautiful couple!


I knowww. Does Starsong husband not look like Kenny Rogers?


----------



## Serena77

I love skirts and dresses. Alas, not wearing them all the time for practical reasons. When I worked in the office at B&l ( eons ago) I wore dresses and had a new one probably every week. Yes, I was single, lived at home and could afford it. It perked up my week. Lol !  I think dresses are so classy with heels and makes you walk, taller and more confident.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> I knowww. Does Starsong husband not look like Kenny Rogers?



LOL - so last night we went to an ELO concert (which was excellent, by the way).  As we're walking through the arena parking lot this woman striding next to us gets all excited and tells her husband that "Kenny Rogers is here!"  My husband looks over at her, smiles and says, "Sorry, I'm not singing tonight!"    

Too funny.


----------



## Keesha

Serena77 said:


> I love skirts and dresses. Alas, not wearing them all the time for practical reasons. When I worked in the office at B&l ( eons ago) I wore dresses and had a new one probably every week. Yes, I was single, lived at home and could afford it. It perked up my week. Lol !  I think dresses are so classy with heels and makes you walk, taller and more confident.


Me too Serena. Dresses make me appreciate the fact that I’m a women and I CAN wear them. In this heat it’s a relief being able to wear a dress or skirt. Yesterday we went visiting friends for an outdoor bbq and I wore a dress and coloured my hair and nails to match. I had two different colours of nail polish on and 3 different colours in my hair but for some reason the colours don’t really show up. Anyway it’s  colourful and PINK! Love pink. My hair looks so much shorter on braids. 


StarSong said:


> LOL - so last night we went to an ELO concert (which was excellent, by the way).  As we're walking through the arena parking lot this woman striding next to us gets all excited and tells her husband that "Kenny Rogers is here!"  My husband looks over at her, smiles and says, "Sorry, I'm not singing tonight!"
> 
> Too funny.



:lofl: That must be a blast at times. Too cute.


----------



## StarSong

Your hair is gorgeous, Keesha.  Beautiful dress, too!  Very summery.


----------



## twinkles

IKE said:


> Thank you twinkles......here's another one of me at Walmart a few months ago just prior shaving off my beard.
> 
> I really like floral patterns because they make me feel ultra feminine.
> 
> View attachment 52898[/lQUOTE] i know you got a lot of whistles


----------

